# puffer fish compatibility



## mileshs95 (Sep 24, 2011)

can i put a juvenile spotted or figure eight puffer fish with a red tailed shark and gourami?


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

The figure 8 puffer is a brackish water fish so no on that one. Also when you say spotted. I am assuming you mean green spotted puffer? Also a brackish water fish.


----------



## Chevelle (Sep 28, 2011)

In addition to the brackish thing, they are pretty territorial. They have no problem tearing off other fishes' fins. A slow moving gourami wouldn't be a good idea. The red tail shark might be OK, but the puffer might bite him too.


----------

